

The lost secrets of webOS - olivercameron
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/2/5264580/the-lost-secrets-of-webos

======
codezero
This is a great writeup. I used webOS on a Palm Pre back in 2009 and I loved
it, I felt very frustrated when I moved to Android and was only slightly
brought up to the modern times when I moved to iOS. There is still a great
deal from webOS that I miss, the card metaphor was executed perfectly and the
swipe interface on and off screen was genius.

It seems to me that many balls were dropped, but also that HP/Palm were unable
to have multiple product development cycles running in parallel, work on the
next iteration didn't start until the current one was shipped, or so it
seemed, this didn't fly when competing with Apple.

